# EK43 too fine - haylp :(



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi all, so I decided to re-zero my EK43 as it seemed to be getting some way off.

Prior to the re-zero I was grinding at 1.2 for spro. Now, even grinding at 2.0 completely chokes my machine. I have definitely tightened the two allen nuts again, but I'm really not sure what is going on here. I just cant seem to grind anything other than ultra fine









Any clues?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> Hi all, so I decided to re-zero my EK43 as it seemed to be getting some way off.
> 
> Prior to the re-zero I was grinding at 1.2 for spro. Now, even grinding at 2.0 completely chokes my machine. I have definitely tightened the two allen nuts again, but I'm really not sure what is going on here. I just cant seem to grind anything other than ultra fine
> 
> ...


Try grinding at 3.0?


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

with new coffee burrs, that seems a touch course does it not?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> with new coffee burrs, that seems a touch course does it not?


No


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

The EK brain trust says yes


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Oh! um ... ok then. Will attempt! How come I was so near the zero point before then? With ethiopians I was generally on 1.2 or 1.3. I had never zeroed it from new, however.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Numbers are not relevant.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Did you set it so it just chirps at the lowest setting? If you read the guide they say to back it off a few degrees before tightening the screws (maybe 10 degrees IIRC) so if you've set the zero point so it just chirps then that could account for it. I set mine to just chirp at the zero point though and I think others on here do too.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'll say it again , what the number is , is not relevant , if you have zeored , the grinder then the number is no longer an indication of relevant grind size .

Taste is ....

Your new three is your old one .

It's like putting the clocks back ... why is it darker / lighter at 4 pm now ....

Has the taste got better / worse . Are the shots better / worse ? Adjust the grind til you find balance , not based on where your grinder used to grind at.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ive enabled my grinder to grind finer....why is it grinding finer ?

Because you've enabled it to grind finer !


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Xpenno said:


> The EK brain trust says yes


Im seriously annoyed with the quality of this photo considering the calibre of technical hardware and trained staff


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Is that an old photo or are you all enjoying each other's company that much that you're sat there checking out the forum chat whilst drinking?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dan1502 said:


> Is that an old photo or are you all enjoying each other's company that much that you're sat there checking out the forum chat whilst drinking?


If you ask the question you don't deserve to know the answer


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Im seriously annoyed with the quality of this photo considering the calibre of technical hardware and trained staff


I think it's been pushed though a digital downgrading process to make it look more authentic.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks very much like the four that escaped from Winson Green to me trying to blend in with the locals:exit:

Rather reminiscent of the OLD western wanted posters. HEE HEE


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Somewhat unsuccessfully!


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Well, ok , so somewhat premature panic, but I was in no way expecting the grind point to change THAT much - I (stupidly) expected the grinder to be shipped in a somewhat more optimal state...

so, how often do people usually re-zero their EKs? Not wanting to make that big a jump again!

May have been worth it to witness the brains trust, though - can they get a regular feature?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you've got plenty of wiggle room, leave well alone until you give the EK a yearly service.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Im seriously annoyed with the quality of this photo considering the calibre of technical hardware and trained staff


I am in it , I didn't take it ...


----------

